# golden bonefish..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just thought i would try something a little different this week for a change.. i have been watching this spot fairly closely in the past week and saw lots of activities around.. the only problem is that its quite far from the bank, seperated by a real shallow flat that extend out 75yards into the lake.. my solution?? 
i waded out 75 yrds and stake my spot.. sittin in my high chair in the water waiting for my bite.. i cast to the end of the mudline in the picture to reach these fish..








my reward came quickly, but this one is worth the picture shot.. 25lbs of inland golden bonefish.. these isn't anything like sitting in the water waiting for a bite..








another fish from my flats swim..








this is what's the fish left on my mat..surely not everybody appreciate this as much as me.. i at least know that the fish are definitely eating my bait..  








also, for all the horizon pod owners.. i used 2 banksticks that Paul sells to raise up my rodtips.. it works great, and very stable even in the rainstorm and gale forced wind. here's a shot of it..








a guide's ring on 1 of my rod came off while i was playing a fish.. i saved it and superglue it back.. works fine now..
the greatest thing is the reactions on boaters face when they asked what i'm fishing for.. and i tell them.. golden bonefish..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Like I said on the CAG board....Nice!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is what I call "working for your fish"!  Thanks for sharing a really interesting outing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bonefish on the flats.....................in OHIO  
nice fish,sprout


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That is awesome man!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thats awesome nice fish


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish, nice spot!

Crappielooker, which banksticks fit? I'm in need!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rooster.. its the cheapy ones that he sells.. twist top to tighten kind..


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Carppie looker, Thats a better name, Where you fishing man? Is that Alum Res.? I just got back from IN. got my butt wooped, never caught a carp. Some young kid took everyones $$$ he caught 2 fish that weighed 22lb.s or better and a flat head that weighed 24lb.s [Highway Springs] Its in Cambridge City. I stopped at Buckeye on the way back. Not much going on yet, Sat. night there was one guy that caught 5 saugeyes at North Shore and Sun. night there was a couple guys fishing carp in the back pond but wern't having any luck. HERKEL PS. Nice fish, way to go


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice carp.


----------

